# Girl Scout Cookies.... The final word (cool info)



## where da weed (Oct 6, 2013)

I just learned this today so i thought id post this video. Im sure some people here already seen this since its quiet old, but i just seen it so im posting it for others like me lol


everyone knows girl scout cookies came from the bay area, what a lot of people dont know but what the whole bay knows, is that they was created by a guy called 'berner'. he also happens to be a rapper signed to wiz khalifas taylor gang music crew.

He basically says (or his friend does) that true girl scout cookies dont have cherry pie in them. i always thought they did lol

[YOUTUBE]FwDkikbJbP8[/YOUTUBE]


anyways, yeah, enjoy


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 6, 2013)

lol, here we go again. whats new to you, is old to me-wiz


----------



## where da weed (Oct 6, 2013)

wiz can see into the future


----------



## HeadieNugz (Oct 6, 2013)

Lol throughout the video "f1" is referred to by 4 different individuals as if it were a strain.
Dont mist understand me, obviously an F1 of _something _and _something else_ is a strain, but singularly the word "f1" is how they are meaning it.
"You just cross Durban with F1..." "... Back on that F1 that shit was fire..." 
LOL


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 6, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> Lol throughout the video "f1" is referred to by 4 different individuals as if it were a strain.
> Dont mist understand me, obviously an F1 of _something _and _something else_ is a strain, but singularly the word "f1" is how they are meaning it.
> "You just cross Durban with F1..." "... Back on that F1 that shit was fire..."
> LOL


 In this case I think they mean the f1 actually is a strain, not just meaning "f1" (filial generation one). Check out the seedfinder page, I think the f1 is referring to an F1 racing car (formula 1). http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/F1_Durban/Unknown_or_Legendary/


----------



## couchlock907 (Oct 29, 2013)

Or they think people who listen are dumb? Hell on berners song clear which i like he does have gud music but he said 2 wk fush ima plush weed grower yet when they burn j's rawpapers its always black not whites ashes! Yeehaw berners music is the only thang in cd player 
at t
he moment so i aint hating urban farmer and the white album


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 29, 2013)

Your only a year late lol!


----------

